# Kobe returns to the court after loss to Miami



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It's what makes Kobe Bryant, well, Kobe Bryant. It's the reason he has 27,447 career points. It's one of the reasons he has five championship rings.
> 
> More than an hour after the Lakers lost a grueling game to the Heat 94-88 in which Kobe missed his last three shots and had two turnovers in the final three minutes, he took back to the court to get some work in.
> 
> ...


http://eye-on-basketball.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/22748484/27850047

****ing love the dedication.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dude does treat it as a job, and he is one of the last guys in the NBA to do so. 

The young kids in the league could learn a lot from Kobe, but I doubt they will. He's matured a hell of a lot over his career.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Gotta give props. Love how some people are calling him out for being an attention whore... which I find hilarious.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)




----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Eternal said:


> Gotta give props. Love how some people are calling him out for being an attention whore... which I find hilarious.


He'd be an attention whore if he did it every now and then and called attention to himself. He's been doing this for years now so I'd say it's well beyond that at this point. I love the dedication but I think he's going to have more frustrating nights like this in the future. This is the first season where I've noticed a marked decline in his athleticism. Defending Wade, trying to beat him off the dribble, trying to handle against pressure. He's always be incredibly skilled but his margin for error is way down now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pinball said:


> He'd be an attention whore if he did it every now and then and called attention to himself. He's been doing this for years now so I'd say it's well beyond that at this point. I love the dedication but I think he's going to have more frustrating nights like this in the future. This is the first season where I've noticed a marked decline in his athleticism. Defending Wade, trying to beat him off the dribble, trying to handle against pressure. He's always be incredibly skilled but his margin for error is way down now.


If Lebron ever did something like this, he'd go stand behind a crowd and in a weird voice "Hey, I heard Lebron is practising after that tough loss. What a hero!". Then he'd run back to the court as word got around and ham it up for the cameras. "Its because I love the game so much you know? No one practices harder than me", as he's half assedly shooting around. 


Kobe isn't an attention whore, he just knows what it takes to win.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wonder what Spoestra must be thinking, watching Kobe practice like that after a tough loss?


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

This is why Kobe is the best player in the game. After a tough loss, LeBron is in the locker room crying. After a tough loss, Kobe is in the gym getting better.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

CosaNostra said:


> This is why Kobe is the best player in the game. After a tough loss, LeBron is in the locker room crying. After a tough loss, Kobe is in the gym getting better.


Kobe's not the best anymore. And he has cried after losses.

Besides, it's not really his jumper that needs work. It's his shot selection. But I doubt that is something he ever fixes.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

R-Star said:


> *If Lebron ever did something like this, he'd go stand behind a crowd and in a weird voice "Hey, I heard Lebron is practising after that tough loss.* What a hero!". Then he'd run back to the court as word got around and ham it up for the cameras. "Its because I love the game so much you know? No one practices harder than me", as he's half assedly shooting around.
> 
> 
> Kobe isn't an attention whore, he just knows what it takes to win.


Awesome, because that's what Kobe just did. He tweeted to everyone that he was staying behind to practice, and made sure to use the arena court instead of the practice court, just to make sure no one could miss him.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ Kobe doesn't tweet man, at least, not officially from his twitter acct @KBTwoFour


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Floods said:


> Awesome, because that's what Kobe just did. He tweeted to everyone that he was staying behind to practice, and made sure to use the arena court instead of the practice court, just to make sure no one could miss him.


Making things up, are we?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> Awesome, because that's what Kobe just did. He tweeted to everyone that he was staying behind to practice, and made sure to use the arena court instead of the practice court, just to make sure no one could miss him.


You going to show the tweet? Or just continue with your pathetic Lebron boner?


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Floods said:


> Awesome, because that's what Kobe just did. He tweeted to everyone that he was staying behind to practice, and made sure to use the arena court instead of the practice court, just to make sure no one could miss him.


Kobe doesn't Twitter numbnuts. He doesn't even use Facebook even. His website has one, but it's not Kobe that tweets it, and the last two statuses on it are as follows:


UPDATE: The KB24.com store has new apparel in stock. Swing by now to pick up some of the latest Kobe gear. http://fb.me/TaejkPyD
7 Mar via Facebook Favorite Retweet Reply

Kobe was "poppin and lockin" in @aplusk's new video in his search for his new vp of pop culture. Watch the Mamba here: http://t.co/JDiVQPH
22 Feb via web Favorite Retweet Reply

I'd love to see this tweet you speak of.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

He doesn't twitter? ...I've been had.

In any case I do enjoy R-Star calling me out for the 'LeBron boner' when a) he mentioned LeBron and I didn't, and b) we all know if the roles were reversed he'd be doing the exact same **** he's calling me on.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> He doesn't twitter? ...I've been had.
> 
> In any case I do enjoy R-Star calling me out for the 'LeBron boner' when a) he mentioned LeBron and I didn't, and b) we all know if the roles were reversed he'd be doing the exact same **** he's calling me on.


If the roles were reversed I'd lie and say Lebron twittered when it never happened? Nah.... see that wouldn't happen.


This is getting ridiculously sad Floods.


----------

